# Kabbala cities?



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kabbalah*

1 Ise shrine
2 Kyoto palace
3 Nara palace
4 Asuka village
5 Kumanoshrine
6 mt. Ibuki... 


> Mount Ibuki is the highest peak in the Ibuki Mountains, which stretch from north to south along the border of Shiga Prefecture and Gifu Prefecture. Located at the southern end of the mountain chain with the Suzuka Mountains not to far to the south, a small plain at the foot of this mountain became one of the most important strategic points throughout Japanese history.


7 Isanagi jingu, awaji
8 Moto ise jingu











Kushimoto town ...most south town in main land

wakasa province


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nikko toshogu
Serata toshogu
kunoZan Toshogu
Ieyasu Tokygawa's temples


Mt fuji
Edo castle
Kashiwasaki ,sado Gold and silver mine
toyama
kofu castle
fuchi, Gifu?
Edo castle were made by Fuchi's tree


there is smething holy in center?


















Sendai castle, popular shrine and temples


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sacred Geometry

















Japanese Graves and Temple complex









Osaka

as far cityscape , Tenples, shrines, kofuns and mountainpeaks are placed by Kabbala?


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, the density of settlements in many countries is so high, you could find endless geometrical figures in it.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Wunderknabe said:


> Well, the density of settlements in many countries is so high, you could find endless geometrical figures in it.


these are more than so old palace, temples and shrines. 
and kofuns are more than 1300 years old


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Washington D.C.'s Pyramids 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ok-GUzEbA&feature=related

The Secret of Vatican 2012 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9PJotFj7o&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ There is actually a scientific explanation for this and it has to do with urban hierarchy also.

Ever heard of a guy named cristaller? Well he has developed this theory for the existance of, buildings, places and cities and why they always follow the same geometry. No one has planned it that way, but none the less we build in the same paterns anyway. Strange isn't it?









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_z0uy_OZpduA/TGQOSoQG1RI/AAAAAAAAABU/iFnJLo-MR4I/s1600/christaller.gif









http://www.blockprojekt.de/wp-content/uploads/Christaller_model_1.jpg









http://www.fao.org/docrep/v8390e/V8390E03.gif









http://www.supplement.de/geographie/humgeo2/christal7.gif


----------



## skyion (Feb 18, 2011)

such knowledge on Natural patterns, or "sacred geometry" had been with major Asian cultures since ancient times, but seems it's suppressed and misconceived in Western history.


----------

